# knock sensor 1 - where is it located



## rsymonds (Dec 28, 2015)

I have set a code p0327 twice. Both times it was during heavy rain. I assume it is a corroded connection. My code reader says it is knock sensor 1. Can I ID it by the location? Where is it? I see one on the back of the block.


----------



## Jamesmk5 (Aug 21, 2015)

Both knock sensors are under the heat shield under the exhaust manifold. Once you remove the shield you will see the two sensors. Easy access


----------



## rsymonds (Dec 28, 2015)

*knock sensor*

well... Id'ing the sucker was a little detailed due to how the wires were run. In the end I re-torqued both sensors and the light went off after the 2nd drive. Limp mode was gone also. I cleared the codes and am driving trouble free again. I assume these sensors come from the factory being borderline tight. Mine was not really loose but one accepted 1/8 a turn.


----------



## Jamesmk5 (Aug 21, 2015)

rsymonds said:


> well... Id'ing the sucker was a little detailed due to how the wires were run. In the end I re-torqued both sensors and the light went off after the 2nd drive. Limp mode was gone also. I cleared the codes and am driving trouble free again. I assume these sensors come from the factory being borderline tight. Mine was not really loose but one accepted 1/8 a turn.


Glad you got it figured out


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I know the OP figured it out, but I'm posting this for the sake of future searches...

All 07K 2.5l engines have two knock sensors; both are on the backside of the block, beneath the exhaust manifold.
You can reach them from beneath the car; you just need to remove the axle splash shield.

The electrical connectors for the sensors are on the driverside of the engine, just below the oil cap.
Sensor 1 (G61) has the 760mm green connector.
Sensor 2 (G66) has the 660mm grey connector.

When you replace the sensor, be sure you're tightening the bolt to _exactly _20Nm. 
If it's not tightened to spec, it could cause the sensor to malfunction.

In many case (like the OP's) you may not even need a new sensor. 
Check the see if the sensor bolt(s) is tightened to spec and re-tighten if necessary.


----------



## reynoldsvw22 (Nov 30, 2020)

ciphertext said:


> I know the OP figured it out, but I'm posting this for the sake of future searches...
> 
> All 07K 2.5l engines have two knock sensors; both are on the backside of the block, beneath the exhaust manifold.
> You can reach them from beneath the car; you just need to remove the axle splash shield.
> ...


What about a 2013 VW Jetta 2.5 SE? Still located beneath the exhaust manifold?


----------



## rjm_vw (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Hardadi (Dec 2, 2020)

ciphertext said:


> I know the OP figured it out, but I'm posting this for the sake of future searches...
> 
> All 07K 2.5l engines have two knock sensors; both are on the backside of the block, beneath the exhaust manifold.
> You can reach them from beneath the car; you just need to remove the axle splash shield.
> ...


Does this info covers all MK6 golfs as well?


----------



## rjm_vw (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes. They are nos. 6 and 7 below.


----------



## reynoldsvw22 (Nov 30, 2020)

rjm_vw said:


> Yes.


Thank you! For P0327 error, the plug in detector is saying Knock Sensor 1 Circuit Low. From what I am reading above that is the on with the Green plug. Would you recommend to go ahead and replace the Gray (other sensor) while I have everything apart?


----------



## rjm_vw (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you know for a fact that your connections between the ECM and the sensor are good? Circuit low means that the signal wire is shorted to ground. This could be a bad sensor, or simply a wiring issue. I don't recall these sensors being that much of an issue, and They are pretty easy to get to. Depends on your personal cost/work ratio!


----------



## reynoldsvw22 (Nov 30, 2020)

rjm_vw said:


> Do you know for a fact that your connections between the ECM and the sensor are good? Circuit low means that the signal wire is shorted to ground. This could be a bad sensor, or simply a wiring issue. I don't recall these sensors being that much of an issue, and They are pretty easy to get to. Depends on your personal cost/work ratio!


Yeah dealership said it was going to be $500 for parts and labor, so ordered the part for $70ish and going to do the work myself. Once I install the new wire and reset the codes, I will see if that fixes it. If it doesn't, I'm not sure what to check as far as the ECM.


----------



## jbenitez282 (Mar 28, 2021)

Jamesmk5 said:


> Both knock sensors are under the heat shield under the exhaust manifold. Once you remove the shield you will see the two sensors. Easy access


hey brother I had a question I bought my son his first car he's turning 18 next month the car is a 2013 vw cc sport r-line 4cl turbo gas car is mint but upon picking the car up the check engine light came on with code P0327 knock sensor 1 circuit low bank 1 or single sensor the car has a clean carfax with 2 owners I am very handy with a tool box but cant find any videos on this model car were the sensor is at if you could help me that would be great thanks [email protected]mail.com 305-904-5507


Jamesmk5 said:


> Both knock sensors are under the heat shield under the exhaust manifold. Once you remove the shield you will see the two sensors. Easy access


----------



## CCMachine (Apr 4, 2021)

jbenitez282 said:


> hey brother I had a question I bought my son his first car he's turning 18 next month the car is a 2013 vw cc sport r-line 4cl turbo gas car is mint but upon picking the car up the check engine light came on with code P0327 knock sensor 1 circuit low bank 1 or single sensor the car has a clean carfax with 2 owners I am very handy with a tool box but cant find any videos on this model car were the sensor is at if you could help me that would be great thanks [email protected] 305-904-5507


I had the same thing happen to me today, wondering the location of the Knock Sensor on a 2013 VW CC 2.0T Sportline


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

#8 for the CCTA Engine


----------



## Hardadi (Dec 2, 2020)

rsymonds said:


> I have set a code p0327 twice. Both times it was during heavy rain. I assume it is a corroded connection. My code reader says it is knock sensor 1. Can I ID it by the location? Where is it? I see one on the back of the block.


I had the same problem last year. It happened that I neglected to change my car battery past its working life. It had swelled up cuz I kept recharging it. I had an genuine VW battery and this one lasted me for 7 years. No bueno. Car batteries are supposed to be changed/replaced every 4 to 5 years. As soon as I changed the battery, the knock sensor error was gone (I erased it and hasn't come back yet even driving under heavy rain). 
I was told by my mechanic that cars throw all sorts of errors when they have old batteries that need to be replaced. 

I hope this helps you save some time and money. 

Harold D.


----------

